# Benelux Open 2010



## Ton (Dec 19, 2009)

*Benelux Open 2010 today results*

Benlux Open 2010
Date : February 19-21, 2010
City : Sint Michielsgestel,The Netherlands , near Den Bosch (= 's Hertogenbosch)
Venue : Zonnewende
Tournament site : Benelux Open 2010 site

Again the traditional all events (except feet) competition , join us for a staggering three days with cubers
for about 70 Euro's (exact price depends on number of competitors) you get
-2 nights in youth hostel (Friday night and Saturday night)
-breakfast, lunch and dinner on Saturday
-breakfast and lunch on Sunday
-registration fee to cover expenses

It is also possible to join only the competition for 5 euro+optionals (food drinks,lunch etc)

Check more info on the competition site


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2009)

I regged


----------



## Kidstardust (Dec 19, 2009)

me too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 19, 2009)

Me too. I can't wait


----------



## Ton (Dec 28, 2009)

Still a lot of room, please register early, we need to reserve hotel rooms.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 17, 2010)

i regged only for saturday. sunday does not have events where im good with. see ya there.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 27, 2010)

Yay! Danes are going to Benelux Open!

Henrik, Frank and me will be having a road trip, yeah!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 27, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> Yay! Danes are going to Benelux Open!
> 
> Henrik, Frank and me will be having a road trip, yeah!!



Cool  It's a very international competition!


----------



## sanderos17 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey, i'm new in the speedcubing, my average is round 32, but how fast do you have to be to join such competitions?


----------



## anders (Jan 27, 2010)

sanderos17 said:


> hey, i'm new in the speedcubing, my average is round 32, but how fast do you have to be to join such competitions?



The time limit is two minutes according to the webpage of the competition. Everything below that is ok.

/Anders


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 27, 2010)

sanderos17 said:


> hey, i'm new in the speedcubing, my average is round 32, but how fast do you have to be to join such competitions?



You can be any time. 32 seconds is very reasonable. There are often people that solve longer than 2 minutes at competitions. The only problem is that registration for Benelux is now closed as there is no space left.


----------



## joey (Jan 27, 2010)

For those who are interested in my plans, I might be flying with charlie.


----------



## KConny (Jan 27, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> Yay! Danes are going to Benelux Open!
> 
> Henrik, Frank and me will be having a road trip, yeah!!



Mads! I'm coming with you as well! I'm being picked up in Odense. My train from Copenhagen is there at 10:05 friday.


----------



## sanderos17 (Jan 27, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> sanderos17 said:
> 
> 
> > hey, i'm new in the speedcubing, my average is round 32, but how fast do you have to be to join such competitions?
> ...




thx, i'm wondering how i can get faster, i know about the cross, do the f2l method, and i know 1/4 of the orientations and permutations!i don't think i can get 15 seconds faster by learning all the permutations and orientations


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 27, 2010)

sanderos17 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > sanderos17 said:
> ...



Ok, well this is not the place to discuss this. Look in other parts of the forum where you will find out about that. This thread is for the discussion of the Benelux competition.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 27, 2010)

KConny said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Danes are going to Benelux Open!
> ...



Yay! Daniel! It's going to be awesome


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an AIII or a GH, that I'm looking to trade for an AII.

Or maybe a stickered QJ (big).


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

i hope to beat my 2x2 average and PB i use ortega this time last time I still used fridrich


----------



## Slash (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys,
We (István, Olivér, Bodor Bertalan and me) will arrive at Eindhoven airport on Friday at about 12-13 pm. but I got no idea how can we get to the venue from there. do you know any buses from the Eindhoven railway station/anywhere in Eindhoven(or just an English website where I can find a bus)? It would help a lot and we could avoid being lost in The Netherlands


----------



## KConny (Feb 15, 2010)

Slash: Bottom of the page: http://www.speedcubing.com/events/beneluxopen2010/

Last time I was there I also flew to Eindhoven and took that train to den Bosch. But on our way back to Eindhoven we took a bus directly from Sint Michielsgestel which was faster, at least I remember it to be.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 15, 2010)

Slash said:


> Hi guys,
> We (*István, Olivér*, Bodor Bertalan and me) will arrive at Eindhoven airport on Friday at about 12-13 pm. but I got no idea how can we get to the venue from there. do you know any buses from the Eindhoven railway station/anywhere in Eindhoven(or just an English website where I can find a bus)? It would help a lot and we could avoid being lost in The Netherlands



Or you could just ask us.  We know how to get there.


----------



## KConny (Feb 15, 2010)

Oliver: My thought exactly. But I wasn't sure you remembered.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 15, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



I'll be arriving at somepoint in the morning in Eindhoven. I could do with some help (and possibly company!) getting to the venue. Maybe I could meet you guys when you arrive at the airport?


----------



## Slash (Feb 16, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



ok, u wasnt on msn.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll be there (quite obviously) but I do need a ride from Den Bosch train station or any other place reachable by public transit.


----------



## joey (Feb 16, 2010)

Just bumping (I'm setting off for this competition tomorrow) 
I'm selling or trading (for an AII) a GH or an AIII.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'll be arriving at somepoint in the morning in Eindhoven. I could do with some help (and possibly company!) getting to the venue. Maybe I could meet you guys when you arrive at the airport?



Sure! See you on the airport then!


----------



## KConny (Feb 17, 2010)

d4m4s74 said:


> I'll be there (quite obviously) but I do need a ride from Den Bosch train station or any other place reachable by public transit.



Sint Michielsgestel is reachable by public transit.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 17, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be arriving at somepoint in the morning in Eindhoven. I could do with some help (and possibly company!) getting to the venue. Maybe I could meet you guys when you arrive at the airport?
> ...



Will you be arriving from Budapest (just an intuitive guess)? Probably easiest just to spot you coming out of arrivals.


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2010)

KConny said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there (quite obviously) but I do need a ride from Den Bosch train station or any other place reachable by public transit.
> ...



Are there any more information (like the bus line number)?


----------



## TMOY (Feb 17, 2010)

From the Den Bosch station, the bus lines 156 and 159 go through Sint Michielsgestel.


----------



## KConny (Feb 17, 2010)

tim: If I remember correctly your supposed to get off the bus at a station named "Petrus Dondersplein"


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2010)

TMOY said:


> From the Den Bosch station, the bus lines 156 and 159 go through Sint Michielsgestel.



Thanks a lot .



KConny said:


> tim: If I remember correctly your supposed to get off the bus at a station named "Petrus Dondersplein"



I know the area quite well from two years ago. We spent a lot of time cycling around and looking for the venue . So, i hope i'll find it again .

btw. It's only 8-9km from Den Bosch to the youth hostel. Anyone interested in walking?


----------



## cubedude7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm, I can't come. It's a pity 
Hopefully I'll be there at Belgian Open 2010.

Wish you all good luck at Benelux Open!!!!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Yes, we are arriving from Budapest at 12:05 with Wizzair.


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 17, 2010)

TMOY said:


> From the Den Bosch station, the bus lines 156 and 159 go through Sint Michielsgestel.


As I know, these buses go between Den Bosch and Eindhoven central station. So isn't it better/cheaper to go by bus from Eindhoven central station to Sint Michielsgestel?!


----------



## Ron (Feb 18, 2010)

Wil Strijbos will sell puzzles during the weekend.
He was also at the World Championship 2009.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron said:


> Wil Strijbos will sell puzzles during the weekend.
> He was also at the World Championship 2009.



Fantastic news!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 18, 2010)

KConny said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there (quite obviously) but I do need a ride from Den Bosch train station or any other place reachable by public transit.
> ...


yes, but the actual venue is in the middle of nowhere (30 minute walk if I read it right)

but if anyone who walks needs a companion, mail/pm me with the time you're planning on being on the starting location


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 18, 2010)

Gah, it's snowing like hell froze over here in Denmark. Again. Let's hope that the Autobahn is clear for our road trip tomorrow...


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks good. No snow in Germany.


----------



## KConny (Feb 18, 2010)

Mads: It seems that if we can get past Flensburg it's +5° and dry all the way. I didn't find a good weathermap but I looked at a couple of cities. Hamburg, Bremen, Osnabrück and Enschede.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



Ok cool...I'll see you then. It has just started snowing here in Britain so there might be a problem with flights. Hopefully not though. If I'm not there at 12 then just head on - I've probably been delayed!


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 19, 2010)

whaaaaaaah just 1 night.


----------



## Ton (Feb 20, 2010)

*Benelux Open 2010 saturday results*

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/beneluxopen2010/results
Today results, I only have a poor internet connection so the results will not be live. I will post around 1pm (CET)


----------



## unwissend (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you know?
HOI MET ARNAUD
TWINS - lars/daniel oliver/dick 
Arnaud likes women from the next door building at 3am when he is wearing no clothes
Ron broke the emergency exit light with a juggling ball
Charlie got a sub 20 average. 2 years late.
Charlie bit my finger.
Charlie is a unicorn.
We are going to candy mountain.
Arnaud has to get off facebook.
Arnaud couldn't access facebook all weekend and is still scratching and displaying other signs of irritation from this trauma.
Arnaud couldn't get the enegiser bunny girl to come.
We play with Rubik's cubes, we cannot deny it - Oliver
The playground is the best place to have the winning ceremony.
Table tennis is a very addictive game.
A Dick without balls is just a dick.
There is always room for one more, for example in a 4 person car. 7 people from venue to Rotterdam = interesting.
WARUM!!
Joey and Charlie have amazing Dance moves to go with Karsten's harmonica playing.
Arnaud's details are all stored on Charlie's phone. All of them.
Brother from another mother (father).
Joey has a sister. Her name is Charlie.
Kai has a really quiet microphone on his laptop.
CHIN.
Being woken up with a dance (begin de dag met een dansje, begin de dag met een lach. Want wie vrolijk kijkt in de morgen, die lacht de hele dag. Jaaaaa die lacht de hele dag) by Karsten. 
One girl two cups. One girl one shopping bag.


More as we think of them.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 21, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Kai has a really quiet microphone on his laptop.



Nora's


----------



## Escher (Feb 21, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Arnaud couldn't get the enegiser bunny girl to come.



That must have been disappointing!

Gratz on new ER 4x4 avg Erik...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 22, 2010)

I see Henrik Buus Aagaard got his first 5x5 BLD success in comp 
And Macky took back Japanese NR single with 8.50 :O


----------



## Erik (Feb 22, 2010)

Resultwise the worst competition for me in ages except for 4x4 where I finally could stay calm and get somewhat times like at home. Pops and locks cost me winnings in 3x3/6x6/5x5/pyraminx.
Got a bit closer to get a 4x4 BLD, 'only' 4 centers wrong, but wrong is wrong...
It was a lot of fun though, Macky ist just awesomely coolnessness.
Did you know?
- I scared Macky big time by fake-kissing him?
- How gay are you today?
- The harmonica blues is there to stay?
- Some of us didn't like lunch on sunday even though we had lovely 'kroketten' (crusty from the outside, lovely warm soft meat on the inside)
- A pop on PLL in round 2 cost me a 10.21 avg?
- The level of BLD was amazing? (3rd place still had sub-1:20!)
- Tim WAS the one who farted?
- Spongebob blindfolds just rule?
- Jaaps teraminx was so much better after one solve?
- Tom's mini 5x5 is just cuteeeh?
- Nora did an outstanding performance on 3x3 getting a 16.34 average???
- She probably is in the top 3 of fastest girls in Europe?
- Beer doesn't affect 7x7 times even while taking breaks to take a sip during the solve?
- The playground is not just for kids?


----------



## Henrik (Feb 22, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I see Henrik Buus Aagaard got his first 5x5 BLD success in comp
> And Macky took back Japanese NR single with 8.50 :O



Yep I finaly got it. And it is my slowest solve ever (out of 4 sucesses my PB is 27 min)

The 5x5BLD made me part of a very small group of people who has a result in all events including single and average results. (I think we are two)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2010)

Erik said:


> - Nora did an outstanding performance on 3x3 getting a 16.34 average???
> - She probably is in the top 3 of fastest girls in Europe?



As far as the WCA database knows, these are the European girls with sub20 averages:

16.34 Nora Christ
16.63 Irène Mallordy
16.76 Aili Asikainen
18.46 Laetitia Lemoine
18.53 Charlie Cooper
18.97 Monika Zimmermann


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 22, 2010)

Henrik said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > I see Henrik Buus Aagaard got his first 5x5 BLD success in comp
> ...


Yeah, it's you and Mike. I better do 3x3WF sometime, I'll be #3


----------



## Erik (Feb 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > - Nora did an outstanding performance on 3x3 getting a 16.34 average???
> ...


----------



## Shack (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey everybody thanks for a great competition

I lost my red magic, it was laying on the table in front of the TV, and then suddently gone. its very used and scratchy

Does somebody have it?


----------



## Henrik (Feb 22, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



Uhhh nope!

Mike was the first to have a single in every event, I was 3rd in that category.

Mike does not have Feet avg. sorry I thought the same but Joey proved me wrong. The first to have a result in everything including avg's was Yunqi Ouyang:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007YUNQ01
3 weeks ago.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2010)

Henrik said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik said:
> ...



Thanks - I was just about to post that.

I will try to join your exclusive little club and make it 3 this weekend. Wish me luck with feet!  (It's our last event - I hope we have time to get to it!)

And very much congratulations Henrik!!!!


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 22, 2010)

Erik said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



Shame on you Erik that you are only 2nd in Europe


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you know: 
- German Expressions in English? (we found: Glockenspiel, Blitzkrieg, Zugzwang, Sauerkraut, Kindergarten, Autobahn )
- Erik won the " How gay are you today" contest 
- Charlie & Lars are defenetly the best Team BLD couple ive seen so far...
- i saw a upcoming video from kai 
- kai is very good in beatboxing and freestyle
- i will miss arnauld at competitions
- Tourette syndrome in german ( Arschloch) 
- lovly hobbits who dance to harmonica sounds played by me... 
- Lars has a Twin brother who lives in Sweden
- Oliver has a younger Brother in the Netherlands
- " The toiletbag" 
- i liked charlies bag
- maki has amazing dance skills..
- Ron bid me 25€ for my Square1


----------



## shelley (Feb 22, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> HOI MET ARNAUD



Yeah, can someone explain this for all the clueless people on Facebook?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 22, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> Did you know:
> - German Expressions in English? (we found: Glockenspiel, Blitzkrieg, Zugzwang, Sauerkraut, Kindergarten, Autobahn )
> - Erik won the " How gay are you today" contest
> - Charlie & Lars are defenetly the best Team BLD couple ive seen so far...
> ...



WALDSTERBEN


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 22, 2010)

shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > HOI MET ARNAUD
> ...


HOI MET SHELLEY
Basically it's the way Arnaud answers the phone. I developed somewhat of an obsession with imitating this over the weekend (a now well refined skill), which then developed into "hoi met arnaud(or other person)"-mania that then spread like wildfire across all competitors. Then later last night Arnaud decided he would write this on the facebook wall of many cubers...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, that happened to me and I didn't have a clue what he was talking about...


----------



## Anthony (Feb 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah, that happened to me and I didn't have a clue what he was talking about...



Likewise lol. How is that supposed to be pronounced?


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you know:
- I had such an AWESOME time at my first competition abroad
- It was the people that made the event so fun!
- A 2 day competition can easily turn into 96 hours away from home
- After the first round of 3x3 I thought I had Charlie's sub-2 curse, but thankfully it turns out that I don't have it thanks to the semi-final.
- I didn't get any lucky solves in 2x2, and somehow did better than I expected
- I solved a 4x4BLD in one of my slowest times ever (safety solve for a NR)
- I did an extra m2 at before fixing parity for 5x5BLD. Everything was perfect up until then.
- 1:19 should not be 3rd place at 3x3BLD
- Erik took the UK's only ER. Humph. Well done anyway!
- I thought I got 31 in FMC but forgot to count the 6-move edge insertion
- I got 31, 28, 33 in FMC on the way home - thanks Teemu for teaching me!
- Teemu learnt BH for FMC. Crazy
- My 6x6 disappeared
- I got 5.77NR single in Pyraminx. Sorry Charlie for being lucky.
- I got 26.xx in the next solve (thanks to the stupid case I always get wrong)
- We tried to get Macky to enter Pyraminx but he refused. He did his first ever solve in 40 secs or so just before the event

That's all for now


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that happened to me and I didn't have a clue what he was talking about...
> ...



HOY MET ARNAUD... basically.



kinch2002 said:


> Did you know:
> - I had such an AWESOME time at my first competition abroad
> - It was the people that made the event so fun!
> - A 2 day competition can easily turn into 96 hours away from home
> ...



Sub 2 curse. If only I were always on the edge of getting sub 2 3x3 averages 

soo... DID YOU KNOW?

-Joey is still at my house and as of yet is showing no signs of leaving... (he arrived on Wednesday...) which kind of makes this 2 day competition a week long.
-Hoi met Arnaud?
-Arnaud is seriously addicted to facebook chat? He was showing great withdrawal symptoms all weekend while we were in the forest?
-The playground was so amazingly good even if it meant getting wet bums, frostbitten hands and runny noses 
-Ron is violent with juggling balls
-I got a sub 20 average etc, good stuffs but sucked otherwise.
-I like Germans with harmonicas
-I like Germans with literature in their boot
-I like Belgians with purple jumpers
-I like Hungarians that have hands twice the size of mine
-I like Hungarians called Slash
-I like many people from the Netherlands
-Arnaud will always, no matter where we are, have some kind of incident with girls in the middle of the night. On this occasion it involved orange juice and cheese graters.
-Frank decided he would stay in the Joel/Daniel/Arnaud/Lars/Macky/Chris/Charlie/Joey room on the first night and crept out at about 7am, a bit confused as to why he'd been sleeping in Lars' bed all night. 
-Poor old Macky has been completely corrupted by our European ways but I think he secretly loves it.
-Doing yoyo with Robin is fun.
-Lars fell asleep with his face on his Iphone in a very cute fashion.
-There was a huge fire at Benelux that weekend. Nobody saw it with their eyes, but there is photographic evidence.
-If you breathe outside in the cold while trying to take a photo, it is pretty impossible to see anything.
-Nora is seriously good! Nice one 
-Erik is also good... at pulling shocked faces.
-Skype is great for six way bed conversations.
-Lost a pyraminx single NR because Daniel got a lucky solve, which I have never had in competition! I don't mind though because he's nice!
-Daniel is also awesome for getting 4x4BLD and I feel terrible about his 5x5! So unlucky.
-I don't think I will be able to eat warm bread rolls with cheese/ham ever again. At least until next year 
-Robin tricked me into putting buttermilk onto my cereal... It was vile.
-There are so many unpleasant sweets in Holland, they look harmless but they taste bloody awful.
-Arnaud is very good at making inappropriate jokes. (That's why you hate them right Arnaud? There are so many of them?)
-Arnaud's speech at dinner was lovely
-Macky looks so cute when he eats things
-There was basically a brawl to get to the dessert platter on Saturday, which wasn't even that tasty
-Kate has a sub 7 average for 3x3, she's that good, she just hasn't competed 
-Robin is very good at organising pizza deliveries
-Maria is so nice
-We miss Rama. RAMA COME BACK!
-We miss Joel. JOEL COME BACK! WOODEN LEG.
-I had a bit of a mishap in Arnaud's shower on Friday morning where the head came off, leaving the hose to fly around the shower cubicle uncontrollably. I then blamed the nearest Greek.
-My camera got a good workout!
-Lars looks nice in purple, and NO not just ANY jumper with a hood qualifies you to be in our special club.
-Joey keeps leaning on my chair as I write this and I am about to strangle him it is so annoying.
-Macky is sick on a dance mat. By that I mean he has skills, not that he actually vomited on the mat. I know who vomited on the sofa though 
-Those sofas are comfortable but slide apart and are a weird shape?
-Frank brought loads of lollies from Denmark, which I thought made your tongue go green. Turns out they don't and they taste bad. Never trust sweets from foreign boys called Robin or Frank.
-Daniel looks great with short hair! He looks like Lars.
-Dick looks like a younger Olivér
-MAARTEN! WHERE WERE YOU!
-Berlin is actually the capital of SCHOERmany, not Germany.
-Erik had a horrible pop for 6x6 which was pretty fun to watch him put back together.
-Fabien is good at backflips on swings and people (I have a video coming!)
-I still have all of Arnaud's details on my phone 
-Teemu is great at doing big grins.
-Henrik is cool, Joey agrees. We especially like his jumper.
-I successfully kept away from buying anything from Will, normally something I cannot resist!
-We really didn't like it that Chris Ness couldn't come  BOO!
-There are automatic lights everywhere in that venue, but something if you don't move for a while in the shower the light goes off and you have to do a silly dance to get it to come back on again. Just me? Oh...
-Karsten likes my bag, but I will only trade it for a Cd of harmonica music for Joey and I to hobbit dance to
-On the way back to Arnauds we were 7 in the car, and though Macky is small, I didn't breathe too much with him and Joey on top of me. I did manage to nap though 

This is far too long, I'm sure there are more... I'll post later when he stops leaning on my chair.


----------



## Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you know:
-This was my 60th competition
-I broke my PR 3x3 average to 17.37, without practice? (I was playing COD4 all week
-Not practicing did not effect my time on the 4x4 and 5x5 much, I was even close to break my 5x5 average
-I have proven again that at age 49+ you can still do a sub 18 sec , age is not an excuse 
-Maria does not eat white eggs - now I know-
-Arnaud was again late the next day, Ron and I made a prediction that he would not show up for the 4x4Bld/5x5Bld , our estimate was a 100% change he will not show up. We are always right
-on the new printer I use for the competitions , when it says cartridge is empty it means you can still print 100 full color pages??? What is the use of these indicators???


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you know:
- Sunday dinner was very good.
- The caretaker forgot to switch on heating until we asked him.
- So we (Péter, Daniel, Di & me) drunk the 1.5 l liquid coat (Rose) you left there.
- There still wasn't any heating in C10 so we moved to Tim's place (C2).
- Teemu & Bertalan had a great talk about commutators.
- Derivation doesn't pain.
- I had a 11 solve success streak since october in single blind. In my first solve When I realized after some 1 min that I messed up my edge-memo, I decided to have a safety-solve.
- I messed up it anyway (with some resetup-mistake or something.)
- As well as my second solve.
- After that everybody said I can solve 7 cubes, but not 1.
- In 4x4bld my aim was to have a sub-Slash time.
- I failed but at least I had a sub-Shelley & sub-Reynaldo.
- Daniel is always wearing 3/4 trousers.
- I collect neck-pillows. (You can buy a blindfold with a neck-pillow together in Tesco. I lost my first blindfold on Belgian Open 2007 and now I lost my second blindfold.)
- My blindfold is dark blue with a copper-yellow pin on it.
- The caretaker remembered me from Benelux Open 2008.
- I was Erik's judge in 7x7 on Saturday evening and we clinked glasses before and after his solve.
- We tried team-juggling with Frank.
- We are going to organize "János Kovács closed 2010"


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you know that:

- my plane ticket costed 35 EUR. 
- I met Macky and he is awesome!
- Ton has an amazing 5x5x5! Thanks again Ton! 
- Bertalan broke the bld NR for the third time but that was the first time it survived until the end of the competition.
- I basically jesus'd up every single event except for FMC.
- I mastered jesusing up the official 3x3x3 solves! (first 3 solves: 1. done the OLL alg wrong, 2. POP, 3. +2) Video will follow later.
- all of my clock solves were lucky except for the 8.40 of course.
- I missed a 3 edge group on clock...
- I had only one edge to flip at 4:07 on my third 7x7x7 solve...
- I got third with a 32 FMC (Fridrich of course ).  Congrats Teemu and Gus!
- Charlie is sub-20!!! 
- Daniel solved the 4x4x4 blindfolded and got UK NR!
- Henrik solved the 5x5x5 blindfolded and got Danish NR! 
- István solved everything blindfolded but the 3x3x3 single. 
- his 7/7 and 4x4x4, 5x5x5 blindfolded are not impressive anymore, they are more like usual now. 
- I met new cubers and most of them are very nice!
- I love the cubers I already knew even more now!
- Ton and Ron are amazing organizers, respect for them!
- this venue is one of the best I've ever been!
- I finally slept at Arnaud's place.
- we are going to miss Arnaud!!!
- we are lucky to know him and now many asian and australian people will be lucky to meet him too. 
- I love you all!
- I'm going to meet a few of you again in Paris, meanwhile I'm not goint to meet my older brother. 




Kidstardust said:


> - Oliver has a younger Brother in the Netherlands





CharlieCooper said:


> -Dick looks like a younger Olivér



Does he? Well you saw me more then I did.  Let's just say we look a bit similar but that's all...


----------



## LarsN (Feb 23, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Did you know that:
> 
> 
> - Henrik solved the 5x5x5 blindfolded and got Danish NR!



No, he was not fast enough. I still have my only NR with 5x5x5BLD 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Denmark&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you know :

# I want to thank you all to make Benelux Open this year happen and BIG kiss for my lovely husband Ton who really works HARD at home to prepared everything , Papers works, and carrying Stackmates etc ( about 30 kg) and Printer etc and did shopping drinks etc.


# I just realized that my favorite Female cuber is *Charlie THE Cooper* , she is so lovely so if KFC knows How to do with Chicken, Charlie knows How to do with Cuber(s). 

# The first time in my life that I drank 1 bottle beer and till Monday I got headache, I must to thank to Kai , Frank S and Florian. Ton also got 1 bottle of beer, but I could play a table Tennis with Charlie and Nora.

# Play Table Tennis with Nora is AMAZED never seen in my life that someone played table tennis using her leg , hand just like hand ball etc justr like Thai Boxing heheheh, Nora is funny.

# Hungarians team were sleeping at the front of my room and they are shower every morning cause I woke up early and listen who got shower and Oliver also hates smelly people.

# a day before 3x3x3 , I practised so well I've got many times sub 20 and I thought I would break my PB and avrg but  maybe because my head was still jdbkivbifbivbgivg hihihihihihi.

# Kai is going to kill me if I'm not finish with my bld before German Open 2010, so tomorrow I will start with seriously bld, thank you Kai for your times.

# Someone has distracted my my Lunch at Sunday when he came to my table and joined me with Lunch because he is so smell so I run after Ton and had my Lunch out side ( could could could ).

# Daniel Lundwall just like Lars with his new coupe.

# Hendrik and Mads Mohr and Frank just like The Three Muskateers from Denmark.

# me with my worst judge got lol at Benelux , and he gave me a nice Magic with a photo from my 2 lovely boy's Erik and Rama, so Erik asking me to solve it and I said noooooo I will put on my puzzle's collection at home so Thank you Robin Kwant, I think Robin knows How to do with Maria hahahahaha.

# Robin loves my Hot chilly sauced ( I made it by myself ).

# Tim was disappointed with my results, sorry Tim because of beer.

# Robin Blohm and Monika Zimmerman will get married in 2 years and I invited so I have to do diet program.

# Kai is doing Diet program since November 2009 but his belly looks like 4 months hahahahahaha.

Now I have to Stop because Macky and Rama and Ton will get our Dinner , Macky is in MaRaTon's house.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> # I just realized that my favorite Female cuber is *Charlie THE Cooper* , she is so lovely so if KFC knows How to do with Chicken, Charlie knows How to do with Cuber(s).



Thank you Maria, you are too kind  I hope you get a sub 20 single in competition soon, I know how difficult it is to do for the first time, so very good luck! Look after Macky and send my love to Rama too, we missed him


----------



## TMOY (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you know:
- Zonnewende is still a great venue for a competition ?
- I had to take 4 different trains to get from Paris to Den Bosch ? (should have been 3 but because of the train problems in Belgium I had to change once more)
- I got totally unexpected new average PBs in clock and pyra ? (Haven't practised them for ages)
- my square-1 average was faster than my 3^3 average ?
- when I woke up on Sunday morning, I saw people going to bed ?
- both my 4^3 BLD attempts were really awful, but strangely my 5^3 BLD attempt went much smoother ?
- I still didn't succeed, but once again it's fun to DNF in a time which is sub-Clément by 15 minutes ? (Someday I'll get that NR )
- for French Open I thinlk I will try to get a little more than 4 hours of sleep the night before the big BLDs ?
- Olivier V. and I are the worst team-BLD pair ever ?
- we still managed to get a successful solve after 16 minutes and a LOT of messups ?
- Christophe has a Lanlan 2^3 which is really good ?
- he still didn't compete in 2^3 because he can attend competitions only on Sunday ?
- Jaap's teraminx turns much better than any gigaminx I ever tried ?
- I really can't wait for French Open now ?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 23, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that:
> ...



Well I obviously meant this: Henrik solved the 5x5x5 blindfolded, and got the Danish NR on clock and master magic! 

Just kidding, my fault but in my defence I was so excited he got it that I forgot you got it too. Your 4x4x4 DNF strike confuses me every time.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 23, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...


Not to mention he got NR on 3x3x3 avg 

And I hope to clear up your confusion on my DNF's this weekend


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 23, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Not to mention he got NR on 3x3x3 avg



Double facepalm...  Didn't see the light letters. 



LarsN said:


> And I hope to clear up your confusion on my DNF's this weekend



Can't wait!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2010)

TMOY said:


> - when I woke up on Sunday morning, I saw people going to bed ?



Sorry about that, I tried to be quiet


----------



## Slash (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you know?
-I'm writing this post for the second time cause I escaped the page accidentally?
-Zonnewende is an awesome venue?
-Not to mention the playground?
-It should have been the place of the winners ceremony cause everybody was playing there?
-It was very cold for me but Daniel wore shorts all the weekend?
-We successfully met him at Eindhoven airport?
-He solved 4x4 blindfolded?
-And I failed with two wings swapped on one of my solves?
-I failed in 2x2, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Clock, Multi, and 5x5 blind?
-I thought I could do seven cubes blindfolded?
-But I can't?
-But I can solve one, not as Pitzu?
-Pitzu couldn't beat my NR muhahahahhaaa?
-Congrats to Henrik!!!!!!!!!!!!
-Ron is the emergency-exit-lamp breaker?
-He will organize a competition called "János Kovács Closed 2010"(not seriously...")
-English guys were awesome?
-Charlie's hand's size is the half of mine?
-She can say many good Hungarian words?(Charlie, it's "cápázás" which you can't remember)
-Charlie wanted a photo with the Hungarian crew, but Erik wanted to be in the picture, so they started arguing in Hungarian like: >>E:"Beszélek magyarul!" C:"Rágcsálnivaló!" E:"Nem vagyok buzi!" C:"Pillangó!" E:"Szeretlek!" C:"Szívószál!" E:"Hogy vagy!" C:"cá.... cá... oh damnit I forgot it"<<
-Erik is in the picture though?
-I have a picture with Charlie and it look like Charlie is sitting and I'm standing

It was my best competition ever, even though I failed in lots of events, but I was in the 3x3 finals for the first time in my life, and the most important:
Everybody was awesome!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2010)

Slash said:


> Did you know?
> -I'm writing this post for the second time cause I escaped the page accidentally?
> -Zonnewende is an awesome venue?
> -Not to mention the playground?
> ...



It was a really great competition, you are right  You need to translate that argument because I don't know what Erik said at all  Will you upload your photos? Your camera is awesome!


----------



## macky (Feb 23, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> And Macky took back Japanese NR single with 8.50 :O



PLL skip (AUF U') predicted before OLL sexymove-sledgehammer.

A couple of these are from Kai:

Did you know?
...arnaud can do a good superman impersonation
..Charlie and joey have a great way of dancing to harmonica songs
..Arnaud has probably studied rhetoric for a couple of years (in order to prepare for his speech on saturday night)
..joey reciting from german books is awesome
..macky looks like Charlie in the morning
..macky in the morning is a Super Saiyan


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2010)

> E:"Beszélek magyarul!" C:"Rágcsálnivaló!" E:"Nem vagyok buzi!" C:"Pillangó!" E:"Szeretlek!" C:"Szívószál!" E:"Hogy vagy!" C:"cá.... cá... oh damnit I forgot it"


E: I'm Hungarian!
C: ??
E: I'm NOT GAY!
C: ??
E: ??
C: ??
E: How ya doin'?
C: ??

My Hungarian is pwn.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> > E:"Beszélek magyarul!" C:"Rágcsálnivaló!" E:"Nem vagyok buzi!" C:"Pillangó!" E:"Szeretlek!" C:"Szívószál!" E:"Hogy vagy!" C:"cá.... cá... oh damnit I forgot it"
> 
> 
> E: I'm Hungarian!
> ...


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 24, 2010)

> E:"Beszélek magyarul!" C:"Rágcsálnivaló!" E:"Nem vagyok buzi!" C:"Pillangó!" E:"Szeretlek!" C:"Szívószál!" E:"Hogy vagy!" C:"cá.... cá... oh damnit I forgot it"


Don't forget one more sentence from Erik: "Jó a segged!"


----------



## Henrik (Feb 24, 2010)

A fun did you know that Olivér missed:

The last three moves for the last scramble of the whole competition was:
B F R

And thanks Olivér for noticing all my non NRs and all my NRs


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

Henrik said:


> A fun did you know that Olivér missed:
> 
> The last three moves for the last scramble of the whole competition was:
> *B F R*
> ...



I don't get it?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > A fun did you know that Olivér missed:
> ...



I guess no, you don't. 

I suppose it is a fingertrick friendly 3 move or it stands for Best Friends Rorever.  (Probably not.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> -There are so many unpleasant sweets in Holland, they look harmless but they taste bloody awful.



Triple salted licorice.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> -There are so many unpleasant sweets in Holland, they look harmless but they taste bloody awful.



I don't know what's the matter with them. First it tastes like blood then like concrete then like a normal candy for 5 seconds and then conrete again.


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> -There are so many unpleasant sweets in Holland, they look harmless but they taste bloody awful.



They were in Holland at the time but they came from Denmark  the Danish cubers brought them so don't blame us for having bad candy!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 24, 2010)

Erik said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > -There are so many unpleasant sweets in Holland, they look harmless but they taste bloody awful.
> ...



No way! There were some disgusting ones that were circulating on Friday before any Danish people had even arrived... don't go palming off your poor confectionery on the Danes!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

By the way here is the FMC scramble: F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B' L' R2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F D' L2 R F'

And here is my 32 mover (found on inverse scramble): F2 L2 F R F' L2 F R' F2 D' F' D' F D F' D2 B' D2 B D2 L2 U2 R U' L2 D B L B F U R

Kind of Fridrich - blockish start with Fridrich finish. Lucky indeed.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


if you mean those black balls (dropkogels) or candy chalk that would be my fault


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 24, 2010)

d4m4s74 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



It was the bloody candy chalk with concrete inside. That then tasted like vomit and vinegar. MMM.


----------

